# First Paycheck



## Nick871

Hello everyone! I am supposed to get my first Target Paycheck tomorrow and I had a few questions as to how I will receive it...

I had my orientation about two weeks ago and set up direct deposit then. When I went into the Workday app to view my pay slip tonight, I viewed pay details and saw the account I set up for direct deposit is shown there. Does that mean it'll be direct deposited?

If not I will have to go on my day off tomorrow and pick up my check right? I'd appreciate some help with this. Thank you!


----------



## Aae19

Your first check will be available for pick up at guest service. Your following checks will be direct deposit if that is what you set up.


----------



## HRTMKendall

On the very bottom of the paystub it should show your bank name and last 4 #’s of the account that you used. I believe it worked!


----------



## badcrumble

Yes, it sounds like it will be deposited directly.
If it was going to be a paper check, it would say 'Check' at the bottom of your pay stub. If you are seeing your bank account info, it should be DD.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Aae19 said:


> Your first check will be available for pick up at guest service. Your following checks will be direct deposit if that is what you set up.


or HR/TSC. ASANTS!


----------



## Planosss enraged

Aae19 said:


> Your first check will be available for pick up at guest service. Your following checks will be direct deposit if that is what you set up.


Ummm , at guest service?


----------



## Aae19

Sorry I meant to say tsc or guest service. My old store had it under lock and key at guest services. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## antfi

I have been waiting on my paycheck to be mailed to me it been over a week and still not at my house I don't know why that is


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

antfi said:


> I have been waiting on my paycheck to be mailed to me it been over a week and still not at my house I don't know why that is


It’s at your store. Talk to your HR


----------

